# Whare can I find P. Taeniatus Moliwe



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey All,

I've had a breeding pair of these amazing fish in the past, and I'm setting up a new tank that they would be great for.

The problem is that my local store only had them by chance from a local breeder, and I'm having a hard time finding them now. Anyone have some that they'd be willing to ship or know where I can look to buy some?

Thanks!


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

...or if anyone has any suggestions for other variants of Pelvicachromis Taeniatus, I'd be willing to try something else out too.

Thanks again!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Try the trading post. These types of posts are supposed to be kept out of the open discussion forum.


----------



## Hap44 (Sep 4, 2002)

I've just requested them from Daves Rare Fish and he's placing an order with his African suppliers now.

So, I'd drop him an email or phone him about em. :thumb:


----------

